# bests pharmacy central city colo.



## mikmis (Jan 4, 2008)

sure wish i could of got in this place and bought some goods about 130 years ago


----------



## mikmis (Jan 4, 2008)

these are the only two i've dug from here.


----------



## mikmis (Jan 4, 2008)

heres the other one


----------



## capsoda (Jan 5, 2008)

Hey michael, You from Colorado? The building is still there and well preserved right alond with the lady on the floor and the rest of the richest square mile on earth.

 Spent nearly 5 years at Lowery.


----------



## idigjars (Jan 5, 2008)

Michael, nice pics.  Thanks for sharing them.  Paul


----------



## MINNESOTA DIGGER (Jan 31, 2008)

NICE LOOKING DRUGSTORE BOTTLES AND PICTURE OF BUILDING


----------



## mikmis (Jan 31, 2008)

thanks guys ,warren did you know that about 12 years ago they opened central city up for gambling .that place has changed so much you probably wouldnt reconize it .its still a nice place to visit but its a little crazy up there []


----------

